# Your best hike



## EuropeWord (Feb 6, 2009)

Where did you have your best hike (no matter why it was a good hike)? Mention the country, the region, the routes, paths etc.

I'm talking about hiking in Europe, of course.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

EuropeWord said:


> Where did you have your best hike (no matter why it was a good hike)? Mention the country, the region, the routes, paths etc.
> *
> I'm talking about hiking in Europe, of course.*


Why 'of course'? Don't hikes anywhere else count?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hardangervidda in Norway ( close to Gailo ) was pretty nice - wouldn't mind going hiking there again...










But these days I kinda prefere urban walks rather than nature hikes..


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

And gee, I was about to mention some nice hikes in America.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

EuropeWord said:


> I'm talking about hiking in Europe, of course.


Why? 

I took a very cool hike in Ecuador a month ago, why can't I mention it? :nuts:


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

I took a good hike around Signal Hill in Newfoundland. That's as close to a European landscape as you can get!


----------



## Rinius (Oct 2, 2008)

eklips said:


> Why?
> 
> I took a very cool hike in Ecuador a month ago, why can't I mention it? :nuts:


To far away I guess?


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Samaria gorge in Crete, Greece, widly consider one of the best in Europe, if not the world. Its 16 km long road, during which you decent 1200 meters.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samaria_Gorge


----------

